# Wheel vibration even after road force balancing?



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

I finally decided to post about this because it's just now starting to bother me. Ever since my car was new, I noticed a slight steering wheel vibration between the speeds of 80-90mph. I've only had two sets of tires on the car ever, the vibrating is in the exact same speed range even with my newer tires. Is it possible that my original tires were also Road Force balanced, but somehow there ended up being a vibration between those speeds? Someone mentioned something about a halfshaft being the problem? Keep in mind that this has happened since new, so I'm guessing it is probably not a part that would wear out. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

Bump from the dead. Anyone?


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Have you tried hubcentric rings? Had this porblem on tow other cars when i got new wheels. Had alingments and blancings out the butt because the wheel company said no rings needed. Got a set and it fixed everything.


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

Quisp said:


> Have you tried hubcentric rings? Had this porblem on tow other cars when i got new wheels. Had alingments and blancings out the butt because the wheel company said no rings needed. Got a set and it fixed everything.


No, I haven't tried them. Also, the wheels seem 99% balanced and there is only a vibration in this high speed range. I have factory 18" wheels.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

That sounds exactly like what i had. Car rode ok until highway speed and was more noticeable doin slight steering corrections or lane changes on the highway. 
If they are factory wheels then I would not think the rings would be necessary unless they were on the car and during a tire or wheel change fell off but i dont think they come with them from the factory.
Does the vibration happen at the same speed every time or does it vary somewhat? Is it worse when you are making lane changes or doing little steering corrections at the speed and long gradual turns(like on exit ramps)?


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Here are a couple other threads io fouind on this problem. Some other things to check.
I woiujld say tie rod could be a possibility too. 
Have you treied different wheel on your car to see if it was the wheels or the car?


http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162878&page=2

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=107905&page=2


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

Still having this issue. Had all steering and suspension checked, all is fine. I wonder if anyone would swap out their wheels and tires with me for a day and see if that cures it. :screwy:


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Have you ever run over anything?

Your wheels may be bent slightly. Some balancing machines should have a tool for checking the edge of the wheel to see if it is 'true'.

A good test would be to move the front wheel to the rear to see if the issue follows the wheel. If it does, then your wheel is bent.


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

OddJobb said:


> Have you ever run over anything?
> 
> Your wheels may be bent slightly. Some balancing machines should have a tool for checking the edge of the wheel to see if it is 'true'.
> 
> A good test would be to move the front wheel to the rear to see if the issue follows the wheel. If it does, then your wheel is bent.


I actually did have all of the wheels checked for out of round. All of the tolerances were well within the limits. There is one that sticks out, but still considered acceptable. My highest Road Force number is 13, all others are below 10.


----------

